
The chip card transition in the US has been a disaster - smalera
http://qz.com/717876/the-chip-card-transition-in-the-us-has-been-a-disaster/
======
jandrese
Disaster is a bit strong, but it has been mismanaged. This is an area where
government oversight could have gone a long way to improving the customer
experience, although I doubt it would have helped with the lengthy merchant
approval process.

In effect nobody had the customer's interests in mind when developing the
system so in the end the customer experience leaves a lot to be desired.

That said, complaints about not requiring a PIN don't seem all that strong.
The amount of fraud from people literally stealing credit cards and then
buying stuff with them is very small. The real security failure is that the
cards still have numbers on them and nobody is even talking about
transitioning online purchases over to the chip.

